# Duckfoot/strain



## NinetySeven (Dec 2, 2009)

Cloned an unknown ....2 cuttings from mother....1 sprouted out to a narrow 
slender leafed beauty..good  smell..finely shaped ...growing nicely after the correct lighting was`provided.....now starting to bud as the light was changed to 12/12.

2nd cutting came up quickly as the light was correct..
However the sprout came up as a Duckfoot strain..very broad leave...
..mint colored..not much smell..now in the 6th week and the lighting is also 12/12...starting to bud after 6 days and every node is beginning to 
split into 2 and 2 again.
This is my first grow and all seems to be going well..nother 2 weeks to flower and maybe 2 more to harvest and ready for the glass jar ...:+]==

pictures are in "BUD PICTURES"under "INDICA"..3 posting therre..1 has the correct pictures and more information.
More postings to follow as the "DUCKFOOT" thread ..or indica thread goes forward.

97


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 3, 2009)

I would like to see more of this ducksfoot!  I had never seen one until today.


----------

